# Strange ticking sound from the lcd monitor.



## shadow771 (Jan 28, 2008)

hello 

i bought a samsung syncmaster 720n lcd monitor yesterday it works great and the picture is awesome no problems at BUT this annoying strange ticking sound comes out every 20 or 30 seconds.

and here is the funny thing I UNPLUGGED the power cable and the VGA cable but it still continues ...

for 10 minutes.

hmm i describe the sound as a big wall clock ticking.

i searched on the internet for similar problems in lcd monitors or even the lcd tvs some people say its power saving but i don't understand what power saving have to do with the noise???

some people say its electricity discharge (seems a good reason) ?

please guys i need help on this before i take it to the store its a long way.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That sound is frequently from expansion, it's created by friction between parts. I have florescent lamps in my closets, and when you turn them on they'll start doing that for a spell, and again when you turn them off. Eventually it'll stop. Try gently flexing the sides of the screen in a twisting motion (GENTLY) and see if the sound changes tempo or stops.


----------



## shadow771 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks john for the help but before i saw your post i returned it and got a new one and i have now 2 dead not stuck pixels

well i tried every method to remove them but i can't no matter what.

anyway i can live with them they are so tiny.

but i want to know your opinion :up:

thanks again


----------

